# Why the sarcasm Re: JTF2?



## LawnDart (19 Apr 2005)

I was following with some interest the thread on JTF2 which was locked recently when it degenerated into nonsense.

I've noticed a common theme among many contributor's with respect to that particular CF Unit.

I'm not trying to bait anyone here, but I am curious. Why the derisive and sarcastic tone in the various posts re: JTF2?

My view on it is as follows. I left the regs in 1996. Had I remained in, I would have tried out for JTF2. The guys in the units I served with in the early to mid 90's when JTF2 was being established generally held them in pretty high esteem. And most of the really good soldiers I remember from that time tried selection eventually. Not everybody made it of course, and there's no shame there. It was designed to be tough. At the same time, there were a few guys I knew who weren't willing to spend the time away from home or get posted to the Ottawa area because of demands made by their family. Again, nothing wrong with that. I'd never criticise anyone who puts their family first.
Other than that though, the only guys I remember who had absolutely no interest in, or regard for JTF2 were the out of shape types in QM or Transport Platoon who had totally lost interest in soldiering. 

That's why I'm perplexed by the sarcasm on these posts. I assume people who participate in these forums are still fairly interested in the profession of arms, so why the disparaging tone with regard to JTF2?

Has general opinion among those in Battalions changed that much over the last 9 years? If so why? Is it just "tall poppy syndrome", or something else?

It seems to me that in a peace bound army like Canada's, JTF2 would be a pretty good go. They're about the only unit that offers a decent possibility of real action. They offer the most interesting and varied training available in the forces today, and to someone stuck in Shilo or Gagetown, I would think Ottawa would appear a pretty good place to live.

I'm interested in getting a serious opinion on the matter.


----------



## Trinity (19 Apr 2005)

I love the JTF

I hate that every person and their dog is 'going to try out' and become a secret squirrel.

I see a lot of people who have NO CHANCE of making it, let alone going for tryouts
open their mouth all to often.  Thats why shake my head at the whole things.


I know 2 JTF guys.. great guys..   Its all the wannabes that drive me crazy.


----------



## Britney Spears (19 Apr 2005)

I agree completely, we as a board must not forget that JTF-2 members are also human beings with feelings, and we should not be unfairly singleing them out as objects of ridicule. Allow me to extend my apologies to the JTF-2 members on the board who I may have offended. 

I vote Lawndart for Army.ca harrasment counsellor.


----------



## aesop081 (19 Apr 2005)

Its not JTF members, IMHO, that are the taget of the cinisism here...its the regularly apearing "poser clows" we get that have created the sort of attitude you are describing.  Alot of guys here will remember the one user who came here with the user name " spec ops", he posted the instruction manual to a video game and tried to pass it a his " words of wisdom".....lets just say that it didnt hold for very long !  This happens on a fairly regular basis here and thus every single JTF thread i have seen on this board has degenerated into a circus.


----------



## 2 Cdo (19 Apr 2005)

Lawndart, alot of the disdain shown towards JTF-2 reminds me of life in the battalion where certain "soldiers" held the same attitude towards the Airborne Regiment. Simply put, I think alot of the people who showed such an attitude were simply jealous that they couldn't, didn't possess the parts to attempt anything remotely physically or mentally challenging.


----------



## Haggis (19 Apr 2005)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> Its not JTF members, IMHO, that are the taget of the cinisism here...its the regularly apearing "poser clows" we get that have created the sort of attitude you are describing.   Alot of guys here will remember the one user who came here with the user name " spec ops", he posted the instruction manual to a video game and tried to pass it a his " words of wisdom".....lets just say that it didnt hold for very long !   This happens on a fairly regular basis here and thus every single JTF thread i have seen on this board has degenerated into a circus.



Well said, AESOP.

LawnDart:

Part of the problem is government policy and the information vacuum that surrounds JTF2.  Even within the CF, very little is said and known about the unit, it's exploits and accomplishments and that, IMO, is a shame.

Clearly, in thier short history, they have evolved into a world class SOF unit with a reputation that nobody knows about.  People fear what they don't understand.  That leads to sarcasm.

Secondly, if more were officially known about thier exploits, many of the wannabe's would probably think twice about "wanting to show how it's done".  Doubtless this would save the JTF2 recruiters some time and effort spent weeding these folks out.

Keeping in mind the government's polciy regarding JTF2 and secrecy, I'm all for a sensible, UNCLASSIFIED, discussion of the unit without the rampant Walter Mitty fantasizing, wild speculation and outright disinformation that usually finds it's way onto any JTF2 thread.

Now, if you'll excuse me I have to slip on my ski mask and go to the gym.  ;D  (Sorry... I couldn't resist...)


----------



## Trinity (19 Apr 2005)

My offical position on the JTF2

is that....

'I cannot confirm or deny that one or more of them have donated to 
my breast cancer thread/60k Ruck.  But if you want to be cool like them, then
you should donate too'


Sorry.  I REALLY had to do that!


----------



## Good2Golf (19 Apr 2005)

Folks, it's not really as much of a vacuum as some people are making it out to be.  

In fact, there is lots of good stuff (including videos) that is publicly available on DND's internet JTF 2 website: http://www.dcds.forces.gc.ca/units/jtf2/default_e.asp

p.s.  No quotes from on-line SF games manuals here...  ;D

Cheers,
Duey


----------



## rw4th (19 Apr 2005)

I was gonna post someting stupid, but instead I'll say this: nobody is making fun of JTF and I don't know anybody who's jealous. Envious maybe, but not jealous. What people ARE making fun of is all the dumbasses jtfsniperninjacommandos who make dumbass statements about shit they know nothing of, or ask stupid questions. 

It's kind of a running gag


----------



## Haggis (19 Apr 2005)

rw4th said:
			
		

> jtfsniperninjacommandos



How in God's name (with apologies to Trinity) did THAT make it through the spell checker???

Seriously, though, Duey is partially right.  There is good info about JTF 2 available on the site he provided, but nobody is actively blowing thier horn.  Even the official stuff Duey references contains praise which is, at best, cryptic.

I considered starting a thread called "Stories from the files of JTF2" but I envisioned it spiralling into anecdotes starting with "I know a friend of a friend of a cousin I got drunk with...."  Besides, until someone officially lifts the veil of secrecy surrounding the unit, anything posted would likely be:

a. a security violation if the poster was a serving or former CF member;
b. of questionable veracity if the poster was someone else... unless that "someone" was the subject of JTF2's...  ahem... "attentions". :threat:


----------



## Jarnhamar (19 Apr 2005)

> Its not JTF members, IMHO, that are the taget of the cinisism here...its the regularly apearing "poser clowns"



Exactly.

I remember that one clown comming here making comments like 'deeds not words' and saying he can't get into the nuts and bolts of his work. Basically insinuating he was  some kind of special operations yet with enough smoke and mirrors that he could deny it as he never actually came out and said anything.
Hammer head.

I've seen a guy from the JTF reading this site. JTF are the brunt of jokes among soldiers just like the infantry, armored, artillery,  supply techs, CS and CCS,  reg force and reserves are.

From my point of view, the jokes are more to raz the guys who live eat breath and shit this jtf stuff.


----------



## TCBF (19 Apr 2005)

Two words: "Penis Envy".

Tom


----------



## Haggis (19 Apr 2005)

TCBF said:
			
		

> Two words: "Penis Envy".
> 
> Tom



Your undiminished ability to wordsmith continues to impress. 

Really, I hope we don't have to endure any threads from those who want to win thier second VC this week in the newly announced "Special Operations Group".


----------



## aesop081 (19 Apr 2005)

Haggis said:
			
		

> Your undiminished ability to wordsmith continues to impress.
> 
> Really, I hope we don't have to endure any threads from those who want to win thier second VC this week in the newly announced "Special Operations Group".



Wait for it  :


----------



## GerryCan (19 Apr 2005)

> Even within the CF, very little is said and known about the unit, it's exploits and accomplishments and that, IMO, is a shame.



Less is more, I don't think we need any details as to what they're doing. Sure it would do wonders for the CF in general to be able to showcase their exploits and accomplishments, but at the same time I don't think we need to see what they're up to. After all, they wouldn't be all that Special if their work was broadcast on the news everyday.

As far as weeding out individuals for recruiters, either the Coopers test takes care of that, or the first few hours at the hill so I don't think there's too much of a problem in that department.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (19 Apr 2005)

Quote,
_Two words: "Penis Envy".
Tom_
.....tell them not to be envious, it took a lot of practice to have one this good....... ;D


----------



## Marshall (19 Apr 2005)

I think the sarcasm comes from the way they try to keep a low profile.   Their desire to be non-descript only makes them stand out.


----------



## KevinB (19 Apr 2005)

I know some jealousy is involved, but I think the majority of it comes from the fact that the typical poster is beign flamed/ridiculed for his assinine postings rather than the unit being targeted.   I know I couldn't pass the SOAC and am not motivated enough to get in good enough shape to try out (at 35 its time to pu tme out to pasture...) but I have the utmost respect for those who have.

 I have a few friends/acquatainces at the Hill.   They don't need to come here and post defence for they are as one rather cornily said (and stole the US SF term) "we are the Silent Professionals".   They don't need to brag or spout off - "either do the SOAC or don't and if you haven't then..."    I suspect they meant "the majority of you guys are uselss" or worse, but as we were having a beer at my parents cottage I think they defered to not insult us (me and a buddy) with my parents around...

 I tend not to post in the JTF threads since they degenerate into either some young children asking questions no one can answer - or some wannabe poser claiming to be a trout farmer and posting a bunch of crap.


----------



## Strike (19 Apr 2005)

The answers to the inital question can all be found here -- very fitting.  Enjoy.

http://www.professorthompson.com/trollprofile.html


----------



## George Wallace (20 Apr 2005)

KevinB said:
			
		

> I know some jealousy is involved, but I think the majority of it comes from the fact that the typical poster is beign flamed/ridiculed for his assinine postings rather than the unit being targeted.    I know I couldn't pass the SOAC and am not motivated enough to get in good enough shape to try out (at 35 its time to pu tme out to pasture...) but I have the utmost respect for those who have.
> 
> I have a few friends/acquatainces at the Hill.



I guess being over 50 really puts one 'Over the Hill'.   ;D




			
				Strike said:
			
		

> The answers to the inital question can all be found here -- very fitting.   Enjoy.
> 
> http://www.professorthompson.com/trollprofile.html



As Tom said:   "No. 7."


----------



## bossi (20 Apr 2005)

Haggis said:
			
		

> ... Really, I hope we don't have to endure any threads from those who want to win thier second VC this week in the newly announced "Special Operations Group".



Well done!  You've honed in on "the secret handshake"
(i.e. the real difference between Special Operations and Special Forces ...)

And, I couldn't agree more with your earlier post - it's dubious whether there's any deterrent value in absolute secrecy ...
Similar to Coca-Cola and Kleenex, people recognise SAS, Green Berets, SEALs, etc. (and there are documented examples of certain organisations backing down when they heard some "brand name" troops were being deployed to their neighbourhood ...).

I'd also like to add my $0.02 - there's no derision towards the Real Meal Deal - however, there are some fringe players who are the personification of Colonel Flagg from M*A*S*H ... and I'd wager a bet their only value-added contribution is to provide fog for the Farm.

The sniff test remains Stirling's four tenets - only the RMD posess all four - anything less is ... pale.


----------



## canadianblue (16 Jul 2005)

My parents have a friend that used to be in the German Army, and later joined the British and got into the SAS. I found that he never once bragged about being in the SAS, and was more helpful to me in getting me into the military and gave loads of advice. One piece of advice he gave me was to consider the British Army, but not one of those bragging types for sure.

I found that when I was an EPS Cadet, yeah I know its just Cadets their were those kids that bragged about going with the EPS Tactical Team once they became Cops but were always the ones to complain about doing 20 pushups or running a few blocks.


----------



## Armymedic (16 Jul 2005)

I have not sarcasm for those who are JTF, only those who brag loudly that the want to be...

The JTF soldiers I know are all extremely professional, fit, highly compitant soldiers who are the best the CF have.

If you like glory, like to be recognized for your personal achievements, like to be in the spot light....

Then JTF isn't for you.

They take pride in being the quiet professionals, getting the job done, and letting others think we Canadians are a peacefu,l docile nation.


----------



## Roy Harding (16 Jul 2005)

Armymedic said:
			
		

> I have not sarcasm for those who are JTF, only those who brag loudly that the want to be...
> 
> The JTF soldiers I know are all extremely professional, fit, highly compitant soldiers who are the best the CF have.
> 
> ...



What he said  - doubled.


----------



## Jarnhamar (16 Jul 2005)

On a side note, i find it pretty ironic. The JTF go so far out of their way to look incogneto that they stand out even more.

They get a good laugh when you see them dressed in the old olive green uniforms with T-shirts and running shoes and you say "Holy shit, and i thought my reserve regiment was poor".  :blotto:


----------



## Britney Spears (16 Jul 2005)

> you say "Holy crap, and i thought my reserve regiment was poor".



Either that, or "But our new kit is supposed to be BETTER than the old stuff.....Right? Right?".


----------



## Sf2 (16 Jul 2005)

the only people who think they stick out are the crew cut reg force guys.  You think average joe sees a guy in running shoes and sideburns and thinks "gee, he must be JTF2"??

probably not


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (16 Jul 2005)

Armymedic said:
			
		

> I have not sarcasm for those who are JTF, only those who brag loudly that the want to be...
> 
> The JTF soldiers I know are all extremely professional, fit, highly compitant soldiers who are the best the CF have.
> 
> ...




Emphasis on the "quiet professionals". They're truely a breed of their own, or at least the one I've met. Quiet, reserved and would prefer not discuss anything military related, instead...  its cars, sports and the weather! No glory, bragging or even the need for a little recognition.  They're happy just knowing what they do themselves...

That's a lot more than i can say for A LOT of "Average Joe" troops i know...


----------



## KevinB (17 Jul 2005)

short final said:
			
		

> the only people who think they stick out are the crew cut reg force guys.   You think average joe sees a guy in running shoes and sideburns and thinks "gee, he must be JTF2"??
> 
> probably not



Your right the guy in the $60 haircut - beard and $40 worth of haircare products with the 5.11 tan pants Sig P226 and C8CQB - must be a fireman  : thats what the blue light on the Landcruiser is for right?


----------



## Sf2 (17 Jul 2005)

I'm talking about domestic....not OOA (out of area)

Walking around Petawawa, the only people who notice the Rocky Mountain Boy Band guys are the military folks.....civies don't notice, except the wifes who's husbands talk too much


----------



## KevinB (17 Jul 2005)

Roger that


----------



## 392 (17 Jul 2005)

short final said:
			
		

> Walking around Petawawa, the only people who notice the Rocky Mountain Boy Band guys are the military folks.....



Speaking of noticing them - I had a good laugh last week when one of the "non descript" crew cabs with the $60 haircut and porkchop sideburns went flying by me with the driver playing air guitar to Bryan Adams' "Summer of '69" ;D

At least when I air guitar to a good song, I make sure no one can see  ;D


----------



## Sf2 (17 Jul 2005)

so here's a question - what made this crew cab so non-descript?  Because someone else previously pointed it out to you maybe?   Would you have known this vehicle if no one had ever pointed it out to you?


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (17 Jul 2005)

Short Final,
Here"s a story, two years ago when I got moved to Brockville with two other guards we went to check in at one of the hotels here. In the parking lot there were about 5 "non- descript" suburban- type vehichles with winches on the front.
My buddy, who has no military experience and no interest either said " Look the JTF are here",....well guess what?
Diving course in the Seaway.......


----------



## Slim (17 Jul 2005)

Is that the same time you saw "them" playing hacky-sak in the hotel lobby ;D


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (17 Jul 2005)

Thats it, I think I entertained you with THAT story, didn"t I?


----------



## Sf2 (17 Jul 2005)

Interesting Bruce....

I just find it weird how someone with absolutely no military experience or interest would see a winch equipped Sub and name it JTF without some sort of prior indication.  Could have been RCMP, other Gov't, ANYONE.....just find it hard to believe he would immediately point the finger to JTF.

THeir vehicles aren't posted on the internet, seen in papers etc.....


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (17 Jul 2005)

What can I say, he did. 
 Also, remember, I did not say "a" winch equipped sub, I said about 5, all different shades of "dark".
Running into an old, "acquaintance"[at best] in the elevator confirmed this.


----------



## Slim (17 Jul 2005)

short final said:
			
		

> Interesting Bruce....
> 
> I just find it weird how someone with absolutely no military experience or interest would see a winch equipped Sub and name it JTF without some sort of prior indication.   Could have been RCMP, other Gov't, ANYONE.....just find it hard to believe he would immediately point the finger to JTF.
> 
> THeir vehicles aren't posted on the internet, seen in papers etc.....



SF

If you'll pardon my piping up... :-\

maybe they aren't marked...But you must admit that its certainly more *FUN* to speculate that you're seeing the black-clothed secret Squirrel Society, rather than the local construction company who just took delivery of their new tow and heavy lift trucks. 

It boils down to a childs imagination and happening to be right...Maybe. ???

Cheers

Slim


----------



## the 48th regulator (18 Jul 2005)

> Emphasis on the "quiet professionals". They're truely a breed of their own, or at least the one I've met. Quiet, reserved and would prefer not discuss anything military related, instead...   its cars, sports and the weather! No glory, bragging or even the need for a little recognition.   They're happy just knowing what they do themselves...



neat,

where did you get to meet them?

dileas

tess


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (18 Jul 2005)

I have met up with people who tried out and did not make to the JTF, and I have met and worked with people who have made it. the one who diid not make , was hurt in training and used the time with us to get back into shape so he could try out again. The other one who made,  he is a good soldier and was a great teacher at the Battle School. Both were great soldiers, they wanted the career not the hollywood life style of commando and party boys. 

I worked at base Toronto and there was DCIEM and they  had a lot of training and testing going ont here for divers and such.  I was at a local bar enjoying a few drinks after I got my  leaf and there were some American Sailors there enjoying a few drinks and the grirls on stage,  I knew what  they were because I knew what  they  were testing (base toronto hard to hide  overly  fit american sailors on) , but if I met them at the bar only  I would of never guessed what  they were.  They were not the Hollywood Seals, they just a  few guy out for a drink. They  bought me a beer for my  promotion and we had a few laughs and they  left because they  have dive training in the morning.

Canadian Army has a pround history  of turning out the finest soldiers in the world,  we have the best training for the buck,  look how many Americans , British, and other NATO troops come train on Canadian Bases. We do not have the toys, the aircraft, but we have the knowledge of what  it takes to get the job done. JTF is going to continue a proud history of doing the job that  the Canadian Powers at be decide needing done. 

ANything that  is secret and kept secret leads to stories and creative thinking to explain the unknown.  I think that is what  creates the sarcasm and the jokes.   I think too many  people watch the movies and think that  is how the special forces soldiers work.  I read a book about a Seal team , written by  a former CO, ( some of you may have read it too) he forbid his seals to wear the "SEAL" t shirts , because  that  is just adding folklore to the job.  SAS  actions on tv news, they wear masks no name tags not to make them look better but to portect themselves and their families from pay backs. JTF is going to be looking for the bad guys again in remote locations and the bad guys are going to be looking for them.  we know we have the JTF, the bad guys know we have them and they are going to meet each other, and when they  do meet, some one is going to die. I hope we have a better score then the badguys.

If  you  put 200 soldiers in one room plus 25 special ops guys,  and had it so no one knew anyone in the room, then asked each soldier to pick out the special ops guys, they  would have no clue who was who, but I bet more then 25 guys would be picked as special ops.  They  do not always stand out in the crowd, they are not suppose to, they  normal soldiers with special skills.

I have heard the rumours of the black trucks, special cars and such, even heard the story  if the police call in the plate , the officer is told to mind his own business and  a supervisor will be there asap. 

I think mostly  it is like any  other special unit, they  have a job that  is beyond  the normal duties of the everyday soldier so stories are made up to make them look not nearly as good as they. Police has SWAT teams, everyone wants to be there, not everyone can do the job,  Fire Fighters have the special teams to rescue. 

I think of it this way, those you can do the job , do the job, those you cannot do the job tell stories.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (18 Jul 2005)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> neat,
> 
> where did you get to meet them?
> 
> ...



A member recently RTU'ed after serving with the JTF2 this past year.


----------



## Sf2 (18 Jul 2005)

> If  you  put 200 soldiers in one room plus 25 special ops guys,  and had it so no one knew anyone in the room, then asked each soldier to pick out the special ops guys, they  would have no clue who was who



you don't think the sideburns, george micheal stubble, and MEC clothing wouldn't give it away?  It brings my point up again, I think the only people who think they stand out are Military Folks and their gossipy wifes.....

try re-wording that question - Put 200 soldiers in a room, including 25 spec ops guys - then bring in Joe Schmoe from Anytown, Canada, and ask him - what do these folks do for a living?

Do you think he's going to answer "Special Ops guys?"


----------



## 392 (18 Jul 2005)

short final said:
			
		

> so here's a question - what made this crew cab so non-descript?   Because someone else previously pointed it out to you maybe?     Would you have known this vehicle if no one had ever pointed it out to you?



Dude, read my profile and check my location. Now ask yourself your question again  

BTW, on top of being in Pet, (where the crew cabs are as familiar as LAVIII's  ;D) I have a few friends who work out of DHTC, been on course with a few others here, and drank in Halifax with yet another bunch who were there - after awhile, it's almost second nature to be able to pick them out regardless of what you've been told or not  :warstory:


----------



## the 48th regulator (18 Jul 2005)

> A member recently RTU'ed after serving with the JTF2 this past year.



hey, cool.

dileas

tess


----------



## Sf2 (18 Jul 2005)

> Dude, read my profile and check my location. Now ask yourself your question again
> 
> BTW, on top of being in Pet, (where the crew cabs are as familiar as LAVIII's  ) I have a few friends who work out of DHTC, been on course with a few others here, and drank in Halifax with yet another bunch who were there - after awhile, it's almost second nature to be able to pick them out regardless of what you've been told or not



I understand what you're saying, I'm in Pet as well.  But you're proving MY point.  You've been exposed to them, know a few of them, see them every day.....of course YOU are going to know.  I'm talking about the average JOE, not a military member.


----------



## 392 (18 Jul 2005)

short final said:
			
		

> I understand what you're saying, I'm in Pet as well.   But you're proving MY point.   You've been exposed to them, know a few of them, see them every day.....of course YOU are going to know.   I'm talking about the average JOE, not a military member.



I liken them to undercover cop cars - they just have this "air" about them. You can see them coming a mile away.

Maybe they may be able to blend in in large urban centres, but when they spend a lot of time in small towns / cities, it's not too hard for even Joe Schmo that works down at Shot's to tell who they are....


----------



## S McKee (20 Jul 2005)

I have allot of time for the members of JTF. Like any elite organization there is a mythical aura about them and I think that's a good thing. However they do tend to stick out like a sore thumb.  I remember in Kosovo one of the JTF guys was wearing an Officers rank and this guy was I beleive a WO in real life. Plus they didn't wear name tags carried different weapons etc etc. The fact of the matter is the're easy to pick out because the CF is a very small organization and people in the Cbt Arms and former CAR members who run in those circles usually know each other anyway.


----------



## Bartok5 (20 Jul 2005)

Jumper said:
			
		

> I have allot of time for the members of JTF.....   The fact of the matter is the're easy to pick out because the CF is a very small organization and people in the Cbt Arms and former CAR members who run in those circles usually know each other anyway.



Bingo, end of story.   If you are Regular Force Canadian Army Infantry, then chances are that you know at least one (if not many more) former and current serving members of JTF-2.   That is a simple fact of life serving in a very small army.   And it is really no big deal unless you are the sort that mistakenly associates self-worth with "who you know".   Heck - my former CSM had served 8 years at DHTC and was back in a line battalion doing his "pennance" as a Sergeant-Major for career progression purposes before returning to the Hill (where he is now).   Countless soldiers and officers within my former unit have gone on to serve in JTF-2.   Right off the top of my head, I know at least 8 officers and NCMs currently serving at DHTC.  So frigging what?

Granted, 3 PPCLI is considered a bit of a "feeder unit" for DHTC, but that doesn't change the fact.   At the end of the day, most of us in the Regular Army know at least one current or former member of that unit.   They are (for the most part) excellent soldiers who bring a great deal of specialist expertise back to the line units that they are forced to serve with.   Moreover, they tend to be very willing to visit their former units and pass on CQB skills in the interests of fostering "Tier Three" capability and/or preparing the line troops for high-threat missions.

I would never purport to underplay the requirements for service in the "sharp" (eg. SOAC-qualified) component of JTF-2.   They have my utmost respect for being the pinnacle of Canadian soldiering.   I know that I don't have the parts, and I am not the least bit ashamed to admit it, because I've done enough to satisfy my own military desires.   But I do tip my hat to those who have gone (and have had the requisite parts to go) the extra mile.   I know many of them, and they are seriously good at what they do.   A man needs to know his limitations, and I know mine.   That doesn't make me jealous - it makes me respectful with nothing to regret because I still get to serve alongside such excellent soldiers in a reduced capacity.

Anyhow, all of that to say that this ceaseless "clatter-trap", rumour and innuendo regarding JTF-2 is an utter   waste of band-width.   It does nobody any good for a whole host of reasons, the least of which are OPSEC and PERSEC (because we are a very small army).   If you want to know what JTF-2 is about, then visit their web-site.   If you want to know more, then attend the recruiting sessions that are open to any serving member who meets the minimum prerequisites for selection (as posted on the DIN).   If you think you have the parts, then go out for selection and see how you fare.   What more do you want?!?

As a "plain-jane" infantry officer with a vested interest in seeing that JTF-2 is able to do their work without a bunch of inappropriate "wannabe interest", I would humbly ask those of you with a "JTF fetish" to cease and desist.   If you are serious about joining the unit, then pursue the options that I have laid out above.   Stop asking the same old, tired, and quite idiotic "newbysniperninjawannabeJTF2commando" questions that are so   disappointingly posted here time and time again.   Be an man (or woman), join the Army, do your basic time, apply for selection, and then find out whether or not you've got what it takes.   

At the end of the day, I am getting tired of the endless JTF threads.   "Wannabes" need not ask nor apply.   If you've got the parts then just do it.   Otherwise, sum the f#ck up.

As always, just my $.02 worth


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (20 Jul 2005)

:'(  *sniff*  That was beautiful...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (20 Jul 2005)




----------



## Haggis (20 Jul 2005)

Mark C said:
			
		

> At the end of the day, I am getting tired of the endless JTF threads.   "Wannabes" need not ask nor apply.   If you've got the parts then just do it.   Otherwise, sum the f#ck up.



Can we get this put at the top of every new JTF2 thread?


----------



## Infanteer (20 Jul 2005)

It will be - and as far as I'm concerned, MarkC has managed to top another thread off with a flourish....


----------



## Slim (21 Jul 2005)

Beautifully done....Lets save the whole damn thing and send it to each new wannnabe who brings up DHTC and the crowd who dwell within!


----------



## Michael OLeary (21 Jul 2005)

Thread added to Infantry FAQ.


----------

